# how to learn coll faster



## Manuel Oribe (Jul 21, 2016)

first coll stands for Corners On the Last Layer.one every *12 *times has pll skip, but they are *42 algs! *You can learn all 42 algs on many tutorials,or learn only *24 algs.* coll is divided on the following cases: Sune, Antisune, Pi/Bruno, H, L, T and U. learn at first sune(6 algs), do the mirror and you have antisune then on pi/bruno or h start with a sune and then you recognice and execute the case *(this also works for L cases)* then you learn the rest (12 algs). you just saved learning 24 algs!!!

I strongly recomrnd learning coll at cyotheking or on database.net (you can learn from where you want to just write COLL RUBIK on internet)


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 21, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I don't think you mentioned how to learn COLL faster,
> 
> But I do have a tip:
> Learn CLL first, makes recognition EZ and you have a few algs you already know from CLL


He did. His advice is to mirror and invert algs to be able to solve different cases. For many cases, this will let you learn to solve 4 cases at a time with variations of one alg. This trick works for all alg sets, and does help you finish the set faster. It's a good idea to go back once you're done and make sure you have the best algs for each case though. His other advice is to reduce 4 corner cases with Sune. It saves 12 algs. I don't necessarily think this is a good idea though.

Secondly, I disagree that you should learn CLL first. COLL and CLL recognition are identical so it doesn't matter which you learn first - it's the same effort either way. If you have no interest in 2x2, it makes no sense learning CLL because many of those algs don't work on a 3x3. However if you learn COLL first and later decide to take up 2x2 as well, all COLL algs work for CLL too.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 21, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> He did. His advice is to mirror and invert algs to be able to solve different cases. For many cases, this will let you learn to solve 4 cases at a time with variations of one alg. This trick works for all alg sets, and does help you finish the set faster. It's a good idea to go back once you're done and make sure you have the best algs for each case though. His other advice is to reduce 4 corner cases with Sune. It saves 12 algs. I don't necessarily think this is a good idea though.
> 
> Secondly, I disagree that you should learn CLL first. COLL and CLL recognition are identical so it doesn't matter which you learn first - it's the same effort either way. If you have no interest in 2x2, it makes no sense learning CLL because many of those algs don't work on a 3x3. However if you learn COLL first and later decide to take up 2x2 as well, all COLL algs work for CLL too.



Your second point is reasonable, but mirroring algs should be common sense and would be easily noticed when learning. Especially if you're trying to learn COLL, you'd have experience with the cube.

What I should've said is that if you know one of the Alg sets (COLL or CLL), it's much easier to learn the other, that is, if you're interested in both 2x2 and 3x3.

I thought he was just giving a description of COLL itself.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 26, 2016)

So, this looks like you showing a way to learn _some_ of COLL faster, but the hard ones and not the easy ones? And of course, if you only learn some of any subset it will be faster.
And yeah,


FastCubeMaster said:


> I don't think you mentioned how to learn COLL faster



I wouldn't say learn Sune first, just learn H/Pi first and don't learn Sunes at all.

IMO H/Pi COLL + s/as OCLL is better than s/as COLL + H/Pi reduction-> s/as COLL.

Sunes are harder to recognize than H and Pi.
H and Pi are have less algs than sunes, 10<12.
Sune is a very fast ocll and PLL isn't that slow.
H/Pi COLL's are pretty fast too.
I don't know much about Sune COLL, so i'll leave this blank.
Even though sunes are fast, pure H/Pi COLL would be faster than H/Pi +sune OCLL -> sune COLL.

Sorry if I came off rude, but your post didn't really make sense or was helpful.


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 26, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I don't think you mentioned how to learn COLL faster,
> 
> But I do have a tip:
> Learn CLL first, makes recognition EZ and you have a few algs you already know from CLL


Learning cll first wouldn't really help, it's just wasting time. Recognition for COLL is easier because you already took the time to learn it so you might as well just learn COLL. The algs you already know from learning CLL you would just learn from COLL too. Cll first would just take more algs and more time.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 27, 2016)

Terrible English, tbh, but decent advice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Manuel Oribe (Aug 1, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Terrible English, tbh, but decent advice. Thanks for sharing


sorry I speak spanish thanks for being honest.


----------



## luca (Aug 17, 2016)

Manuel Oribe said:


> first coll stands for Corners On the Last Layer.one every *12 *times has pll skip, but they are *42 algs! *You can learn all 42 algs on many tutorials,or learn only *24 algs.* coll is divided on the following cases: Sune, Antisune, Pi/Bruno, H, L, T and U. learn at first sune(6 algs), do the mirror and you have antisune then on pi/bruno or h start with a sune and then you recognice and execute the case *(this also works for L cases)* then you learn the rest (12 algs). you just saved learning 24 algs!!!
> 
> I strongly recomrnd learning coll at cyotheking or on database.net (you can learn from where you want to just write COLL RUBIK on internet)



Are there any tips on how to learn and memorise coll


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 17, 2016)

luca said:


> Are there any tips on how to learn and memorise coll


You just read some, if you read what you quoted.


----------



## luca (Aug 19, 2016)

You Know what i mean


----------



## Manuel Oribe (Aug 25, 2016)

luca said:


> Are there any tips on how to learn and memorise coll


you can memorire the algorithm by se what each move does. recognition is easy you just look 4 stikers in each case


----------

